# Watkins 27 thoughts and advice



## William1989 (Sep 28, 2014)

So I have been following this website for a while. Tons of useful information and helpful folks all centered around sailing and making it more fun. I have been specifically looking at all the Watkins 27 threads I can find here. However, I still have a few questions as a prospective W27 owner.

Let me first go into my plans for the W27 I will be obtaining;
I haven't sailed in a long time, (formally learning to sail in high school on little chrysler open tops with bilge keels; don't even remember the model, and not since). This will not only be my first boat I have owned, but my first large non open topper. I plan to fix a few things on her, then, taking her out in the local inlets and protected water until I get a feel for her. I guess I will go from there. She is located on Long island. She needs rub rail repair/ replacement; any thoughts, tips, or how to on that would be appreciated as well.
My ultimate goals are to sail down the East Coast of the US to Florida and maybe the Bahamas… again when the time comes will have this figured out. But would also like to eventually get into Blue Water Cruising. Lots of threads mentioned how incapable this specific vessel is at Blue Water Sailing.
So, with all that in mind I think this isn't a bad boat to start getting back into sailing, possibly living aboard on, and working on her up to my goals. Your thoughts are appreciated *hold the sugar coatings* and here are some of my specific questions;

1) I am looking at possibly a later model w27, any thoughts on upgrades, things to look out for, (this question has been beaten to to death, but it doesn't hurt to ask). any upgrade advice, experience, and or "how to" would all be appreciated. *specifically upgrades and modifications really, read the stuff to look out for such as saggy inner rot decking and all that*.

2) As a potential live aboard it looks like an OK choice, especially for someone getting into sailing after having not for so long; any handling thoughts and tips from those owners out there?

3) I noticed over and over in some of the threads that this was not a "blue Water" cruiser. I now know what that term means and have seen the "stepped mast" noted a few times as a reason for that. Are there any modifications that might be done to make this vessel blue water ready? 

4) Ok this might be a shot in the dark, but any one who could specifically name a few CURRENT and KNOWN live aboard friendly marinas on the North East coast with ball park prices would be awesome. Specific areas; NJ, NY, PA.

Thanks to all of you who have posted and responded to threads on here, GREAT INFO!

and a thanks to all of you who give my post a look


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard and great choice in boats there are a couple active members here that sail the w27's
Where's deltaten when ya need him he should be along soon to talk to you


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

William,
the w27 was conceived, designed and built as a coastal cruiser. Blue-water? not so much the build as size. What passages do you want to make? SoPac, themed, UK?
Up and down theICW and a bit offshore, you're fine.

I plan on doing the same. Live-aboard and cruise the coast. This is my first (and only) ' big' boat,so I had to make it count on the first go around. Try to get one that has document ably sound engine and good rigging.
Go sailing!


----------



## William1989 (Sep 28, 2014)

Deltaten, Newhaul,

Thanks for the fast responses guys!

Deltaten, what do you mean buy "not the build so much as the size". Is this referring to the boat just not having enough space for a blue water voyage? 

Honestly if there were a few things I could do to the boat over the years to make her blue water capable I would do it, even if not going off shore. But if it is like you said, and just no way to change those things, I might eventually upgrade to something else in the future.
My "blue water" plans were to maybe go South Pacific/ polynesia in the future. Or where ever I fancy when i was confident and capable with my sailing experience; Don't worry a LONG ways away so not shoving off just yet.

And like the two of you pointed out, everyone seems to have great stuff to say about this boat. As for the engine, well…. she turns over, that is all. I am not too worried about the engine as my father used to work on marine diesels… and seems to be as excited about this project boat as I am. I think the engine will be covered so long as I don't have any cracked heads or scored cylinders. Does anyone know a good marine source for parts for this specific engine?
I was also wondering if anyone had experience with the Horsepower vs fuel consumption curve. I understand the higher horse power Yanmar, (15-18hp) is better in a rough condition, but will also change your range for the same fuel tank. Wondering if anyone has experience with the 15-18hp Yanmars in the Watkins 27 and would like to share their thoughts on range vs. Power, *Data appreciated*.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's a source for great info the Watkins owners page Watkins Owners Home Page


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Welcome to Sailnet.
Agree with others, the W27 was never designed to be a blue water boat and no amount of modifications will change that. Now coastal cruising, sure, go for it. Even going over to the Bahamas should be fine as most of the islands are really pretty close to Florida. Use the boat for this and you'll be fine. After a couple years of experience and if you still want to sail the Pacific, dig DEEP into your pockets and buy a boat made for that purpose.

Just a question...why so intent on a W27? How about posting a link to the boat you are looking at.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

There are several on sailboatlistings in the new York area under 5 k one even has an outboard on it kinda scares me


----------



## William1989 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hey Chuck53,
That is a great question, and the answer is pretty odd, I kind of just fell into a decent w27. the previous owner just didn't want it anymore as part of the closing for his house rode on the boat no longer being docked behind it. Essentially, I am looking at the possibility of owning the thing for about the same amount of words I put on the opening post to this thread. *knock on wood, not in my name yet and tons of things can still happen* but that is essentially the story behind me and w27 questions.
It needs engine work, it needs a new rub rail *no idea about the rub rail, need some tips and advice for that* but is otherwise a solid boat. Will need a new compass as I begin to take her out and hone my skills in the local protected waters.

If all goes well then I will be putting her in the slip in Copiague Sat/ 04 (next week)


Basically what Chuck mentioned was what I was thinking. But I have plenty of time to learn and get comfterble with the Watkins 27 before I move to something larger/ more blue water oriented. Sides, I will have time to save up for that. 

@newhaul; Thanks, I have actually been looking at that resource for a while. It is really great.

I am actually wondering about the compass, I like the flat type so i will look around for one of those. again this will be my first real sail boat EVER!

This kind of was always my dream though, to get a sailboat that is live aboard capable and just go places I have never been before, the fact that she needs a little work here and there will just make it a little more personal 

Thanks for all the comments guys !


----------



## William1989 (Sep 28, 2014)

why does the one with the outboard scare you? 

is that the one I saw on there for 600?
they had some pictures if you cold tell me what you think of it from those I would appreciate it.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

William1989 said:


> why does the one with the outboard scare you?
> .


Sometimes you have to run the motor whether you want to or not and if one of those times is when the weather is snotty, you don't don't want an engine where the prop is running in and out of the water and that is exactly what happens when you have an outboard.


----------



## William1989 (Sep 28, 2014)

Oh ok,

that might be the same boat I am getting, the owner wanted to sell the outboard but I opted to keep the boat more original and get the inboard Yanmar up and running again. It sounds more and more like the thing needs glow plugs replaced.


----------



## Dolby (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey there Will....great choice on a costal cruiser...i owned and lived on an 81 w27 for four years....sailed from Delaware down the coast to the Bahamas and back twice...little over 5000nm said and done...only reason I sold her was I had an offer come along I couldn't refuse...they need that yanmar inboard to do the trip...it's a heavy boat and some of the currents/inlets down the ICW and in the Bahamas require that power and reliability...fairly easy to maintain and small enough most parts are under $500...lol...torresen marine of Michigan is where I always got my parts...fuel consumption headed down the ICW running 10-12 hrs a day about 5kts I would get around 10nm per gallon...as far as getting it started, the fact she turns over is a great start...I would get the service manual...check oil...bleed fuel lines and give her a go...those engines are simple but HATE any amount of air in the fuel lines....it once took me over 45min to get all the air out and her to fire back up...When I was in between trips I stripped down the inside replacing everything from head to counter top to stove, LEDs throughout...outfitted with davits, solar, battery banks, etc....ANY info or questions you have feel free to PM....also check out my blog from the most recent trip to the Bahamas if you want an idea what it can be like....Great Mysterious


----------



## William1989 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hey all,

I would like to thank everyone for their comments and thoughts. Unfortunately the deal fell through and at last minute before I went up to sign the papers to move the W27, and move her to the marina 1 block away, she was scraped.

On the bright side, after reading everything you guys have mentioned. I might try and finally build a smaller craft that is blue water worthy. Looking at Hartley and Bruce Roberts design. So I assume this will warrant a new thread, but thought I would let everyone know the "Watkins 27 thoughts" was essentially over since the deal ended. Would love to keep hearing from you guys and maybe get some advice on which blue print was simple enough for a newbie to build *looking at something with fiberglass, or fiberglass over minimal wood*. Again looking for something that could one day handle blue water adventures, but for now handle costal and maybe the Bahamas.


Cheers,

William

P.S. Thanks for all the advice Dolby, My dad thought the same about the engine, he worked for NY waterways and Cummins and had experience with the same problems. The glow plugs on smaller engines also give the non starting symptoms this one had.


----------



## William1989 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hey all,

I would like to thank everyone for their comments and thoughts. Unfortunately the deal fell through and at last minute before I went up to sign the papers to move the W27, and move her to the marina 1 block away, she was scraped.

On the bright side, after reading everything you guys have mentioned. I might try and finally build a smaller craft that is blue water worthy. Looking at Hartley and Bruce Roberts design. So I assume this will warrant a new thread, but thought I would let everyone know the "Watkins 27 thoughts" was essentially over since the deal ended. Would love to keep hearing from you guys and maybe get some advice on which blue print was simple enough for a newbie to build *looking at something with fiberglass, or fiberglass over minimal wood*. Again looking for something that could one day handle blue water adventures, but for now handle costal and maybe the Bahamas.


Cheers,

William

P.S. Thanks for all the advice Dolby, My dad thought the same about the engine, he worked for NY waterways and Cummins and had experience with the same problems. The glow plugs on smaller engines also give the non starting symptoms this one had.


----------

